# Hedgehog rescue?



## ycbm (10 December 2016)

I was reading in the paper that rescue centres are overwhelmed with young hedgehogs that can't hibernate because they were born too late in the mild autumn.

I've got plenty of space and time and I'd be happy to have some over winter. I've googled but I can't find anywhere near me that rescues them. 

Does anyone know anywhere in  Cheshire/Staffs/Derbyshire/Lancs/South Yorks that would want some help?


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (10 December 2016)

Try St Tiggywinkles or Hydestyle as they will very likely know of much more local rescues to you x


Or check here http://www.hedgehog-rescue.org.uk/cms/find-a-rescue/


----------

